# [SOLVED] (EE) Failed to load module "radeon"

## lalebarde

Hello,

I am rebuilding my system (after a disk crash and archive loss   :Sad: ). At boot, I have : 

```
X windows system 1.3.0

(EE) Failed to load module "radeon" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available

```

In my make.conf, I have :

```
VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx vga radeon"
```

My hardware is :

```
#lspci

VGA compatible controller : ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV100 QY[Radeon 7000/VE]
```

My kernel :

```
Device Drivers ->

  Graphics support ->

    <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP support) ->

      <*> ATI chipset support

      <*> Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

    <*> Direct rendering manager

      <*> ATI Radeon

    <*> Support for frame buffer devices ->

      <*> ATI Radeon display support

      [*] DOC/I2C for ATI Radeon Support
```

What happens please ?Last edited by lalebarde on Thu May 22, 2008 7:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## muhsinzubeir

Most of these proprietary somethin drivers need rebuild after kernel upgrade {modules rebuild}...but i assume you've done that

Does the module exist on your system?

```
modprobe list | grep radeon 
```

If it exist is it loaded?

```
modprobe radeon
```

Sorry i overlooked somethin{module built in the kernel}...ignore me  :Embarassed: 

N:B

If this one doesnt work.May be you could try those binary then,there is a howto check it out.

----------

## lalebarde

Hello muhsinzubeir,

Thanks for your help. It does not exist as a module since it is expected to be built in the kernel, in accordance with the kernel options I selected. Should I configure it as a module instead ?

----------

## a.b.

It looks like the radeon module of Xorg (not the kernel) can't be loaded. Try rebuilding xorg-x11, xorg-server and xf86-video-ati

----------

## muhsinzubeir

 *Quote:*   

> Thanks for your help. It does not exist as a module since it is expected to be built in the kernel, in accordance with the kernel options I selected. Should I configure it as a module instead ?

 

I was at work looking a little bit on these forums in a rushy mode, but i think your driver "radeon" isnt build....

build it first:

```
emerge -av x11-drivers/ati-drivers 
```

then load the radeon driver:

```
modprobe radeon
```

to check if it has been built:

```

modprobe -l | grep radeon

```

After that just restart X alt+ctrl+backspace...hopefully you're back on GUI

N:B

The kernel configuration on yr first post, probably better not being there in my opion...it talks about agp support en frambuffer support.That framebuffer support ive read somewhere for nvidia makes confilicts with nvidia drivers.Not sure for ATI.....

Normally, what i do after kernel upgrade is 

```
module-rebuild
```

----------

## lalebarde

Thanks a lot to both of you.

rebuilding xorg-x11, xorg-server and xf86-video-ati has solved it.

What is funny is that :

  - xorg-x11, xorg-server were not rebuilt though the emerge options DN

  - xf86-video-ati has installed x11-drivers/ati-drivers, which I know are not right for such old ATI card as radeon 7000.

I made a stratx and it started.

Then switching to console and back to X made it crash.

----------

